# Hunting Clothing - Any suggestions?



## yajsab (Jan 6, 2007)

I live in the same state and I know what you mean. I have a River West jacket that worked. The only thing I don't like is that it's not breathable. I always get wet from the humidity inside even though I unzipped the side zippers. I'm looking hard at the UA jacket.


----------



## southsoundjeff (Jan 13, 2007)

yajsab said:


> I live in the same state and I know what you mean. I have a River West jacket that worked. The only thing I don't like is that it's not breathable. I always get wet from the humidity inside even though I unzipped the side zippers. I'm looking hard at the UA jacket.


Thanks for the input, yajsab. I was wondering about that.
I'm also looking at the UA stuff, as well as the new ASAT Elite series. The ASAT Elite series is coated with what they call Lotus, which is supposed to bead water right off. Looks cool, because I love the ASAT pattern. I just wonder how long it will last, and need to see if they can re-coat it when the barrier wears off.
I'm really looking at silver-based scent control due to carbon's reduced capacity when wet... Hello... it's Washington, after all.....


----------



## yajsab (Jan 6, 2007)

I decided to buy the UA Derecho jacket. I took it to the bathroom and run water on it to test the waterproof. It absorbed water on the outside, but it was dried underneath. Seemed waterproof. I'll have to field test it this late season.


----------



## Sniper1 (Jun 27, 2007)

SportChief clothing is fantastic. I won't wear anything else. 
I am on my second "Archer's Jacket" and third set of pants, because I wear the latter as a top layer with a Orange coat during hunting season.
Extremely quite, and completely waterproof. The models I have are fleece lined, but not too heavy a fleece. They have lighter items, as well as heavier, and in a variety of patterns. (I wish he would bring back Apparition, like my first set.) Wash all your waterproof, breathable clothing in "Sportswash", and rinse two or three times. The soap will mess up any breathable waterproof material, by breaking the surface tension if the tiny bubbles. That lets the water slip through the cloth, to you. "Sportswash" rinses very clean, but I still rinse it a time or two more.
I have been in torrential rains all day in the woods, and bone dry underneath. What a pleasure. It ain't cheap, but worth every penny to be dry, finally.
The stuff is hard to find though. They got a website, and you can get some from Cabela's too.
I have never had the material tear or rip either. Never. Excellent stitching throughout. Never a broken zipper, and they have several.
And no, I don't work for them. I'm just happy I finally found products that keep me dry in the woods.


----------



## thirdypointer (Jul 26, 2006)

I just picked up the ASAT product line mainly for their blinds, but after looking into their clothing, I'm fastly becomming convinced it is the best camo out there. I think you can still get leftover Sitka jackets but they are now going towards the Elite wear which looks like a winner also. I'm getting a jacket in soon to test it myself, unfortunately I don't have any experience with the Elite series yet to report but have high expectations for it like you do!


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

I agree with Sniper1 I purchased the same bowhunter set and it's awesome. Cabelas had them on sale


----------



## Recurve Artemis (Mar 6, 2008)

*UA Stealth?*

Maybe you already got what you were looking for. I just got an UA Stealth Hunting jacket ($244) at the outlet for $89. Waterproof, light weight and I guess on cold days, I will have to wear fleece underneath. It says best suited for under 55 degrees. I haven't tried it outside, but I love the feel of the jacket. If you have an UA outlet near you, just call them to see if they have your size before you make the trek.


----------



## KWolfe (Dec 10, 2008)

Latest I've tried is the MT050 rainwear from cabela's with the scent-lok. So far I've yet to be wet from rain in it and it has held up well over the last 2 hunting seasons.

I know a few people who really like the GameHide line of gear. I'm thinking of giving it a try also. 

I've heard the same thing over and over about Rivers West being to hot if you are moving at all.


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

I have the Elite series and it is awesome you will be happy with it I know i am. It's definately worth every penny and a monet back guarentee isn't to bad either.


----------



## mpk1996 (Sep 17, 2008)

The sitka gear is super nice. the 90% jacket and pants have a DWR coating, keeps you dry under light rain. drys quickly too. get the rain gear too. it WILL keep you dry and is light enough to pack up nice and easy. the stuff is kinda light, so if its really cold and you are stand sitting, you will need some good fleece or a Rivers West jacket on top. If you are moving, the sitka stuff will be fine IMO

now that being said, from what i understand the new elite series from ASAT is basically a revamped sitka setup. its a little cheaper retail to retail, but right now there is enough guys selling the sitka gear at a discount that it seems to be about equal. i really like the mountain mimicry, but not sure what will work best in your area. guess you will be the one to answer that. I am like you though, where i seem to go with the design of the clothing first and foremost, and then figure out what camo pattern its in. great camo on junk clothing is not a good combo at all


----------

